# Birdman is coming back!



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Boston Globe - 
Teams looking for a veteran midseason pickup at an attractive price could do a lot worse than former Nuggets/Hornets forward Chris Andersen, a.k.a. The Birdman. 

That's when Andersen's two-year suspension for violating the league's drug policy expires. Andersen has been working out in Las Vegas getting ready to resume his career, and it's anticipated that the Hornets, who last held his rights, will not reinstate his contract (3 1/2 years left on a four-year, $14 million deal), which will make Andersen a free agent. 

"He's exceeded expectations in every area," reports Andersen's agent, Steve Heumann. "We're moving forward to the first applicable moment to apply for reinstatement." Andersen turned 29 in July and has several years of NBA experience under his belt. He would be the first player to come back from a drug suspension and actually play in the NBA.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

get him and trade najera


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I say just sign him on the cheap. I love his photo, though.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Yuck! Slic Im suprised youd be cool with signing this guy. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BieL_YOzQkI

Allen and JR dont look to impressed


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> Yuck! Slic Im suprised youd be cool with signing this guy.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=BieL_YOzQkI
> 
> Allen and JR dont look to impressed


if they can get him for under $1 mil, it's more than worth it


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

i dont think he would be much of an impact now anyway. plus, we already have a lot of SG's


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> i dont think he would be much of an impact now anyway. plus, we already have a lot of SG's


then its a good thing he's a forward


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

PF/C who can jump and defend.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> PF/C who can jump and defend.


more of an sf/pf, really.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

no. he is a power forward and center.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He does not have the range for a SF.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah, Birdman's 6'10 with no range and no real perimeter skills, and he's a pretty good shot blocker. I only watched him in a Nuggets' uni for a year, but he's definitely no small forward.


----------

